# Did we really go to the Moon?



## geocad (Apr 27, 2007)

A previous thread inspired me to ask the question to inspire DEBATE, not ARGUEMENTS.

Do you believe the US or any other country landed on the Moon, and returned to Earth? If so, why do you believe this? If not, then why? What do know or have heard/read/seen to support your answers? Reputable references are appreciated. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes.  I saw it on tv, and tv never lies.

That and all the stuff that says we didn't is silly and discredited.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> A previous thread inspired me to ask the question to inspire DEBATE, not ARGUEMENTS.
> 
> Do you believe the US or any other country landed on the Moon, and returned to Earth? If so, why do you believe this? If not, then why? What do know or have heard/read/seen to support your answers? Reputable references are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again!


Everyone has to admit that it is a possibility, however slight, that the moonlanding was done on a Hollywood set. 
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 27, 2007)

I think the more important question is: Did the Mars probe malfunction, or did Megatron distroy it?


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm not sure it is a slight possibility, I think it's a distinct possibility.  

There's lots of open questions, like why was thier anomolies with the films?   

I don't really know enough about the whole thing, having not really studied it but these guys http://www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html seem to have done.  There's loads of other site like this.

I wonder why they would fake it?  Well one reason seems to be to win the space race therefore get power and glory for landing there.  Another reason seems to be to save money... hey why buy it when you can fake it?

Saying that this site http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2001/ast23feb_2.htm by Nasa sems to attack most of the theories.

Personally I think it's possible that it was faked, but if it wasn't, it was a great feat.


----------



## Shuto (Apr 27, 2007)

Oops, I misread the topic.  

Nevermind...


----------



## crushing (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are expecting from this thread, but we don't even necessarily agree that the moon really exists.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48138&page=7


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 27, 2007)

Shuto said:


> I used to be a big supporter of humans in outer-space (including earth's moon) but I'm not so sure now.  It seems that our bodies are designed to functin with gravity and can develop problems when it is missing for extended periods of time.


good points... unless medicine figures it out, we will need some form of artificially recreating gravity.

Then, one wonders how things would function on planets with different mass... How would things change w/ 1/6 gravity (moon) or 2* gravity (some weirdo planet)... can't easily recreate earth gravity on another body.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 27, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm not sure what you are expecting from this thread, but we don't even necessarily agree that the moon really exists.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48138&page=7


If we all closed our eyes God still sees the moon and God hears the tree fall in the forrest if we all plugged our ears. That is the answer to that philisophical question; however, if you don't believe in a higher being, faith in science covers all bases otherwise not covered.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope, no moon landing.  We were all PUNK'D!   Good one, Ashton Kutcher!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope never went there, we just like spending billions of dollars on a space program to pull of the biggest practical joke in the history of the planet.

Or it could be we never went there because we dont exist.

There are am infinite number of starts in the universe and a finite number of people and mathematically if you divide a VERY small number by a VERY large number the result come out so close to zero that it is called zero therefore we do not exist so we could not have ever gone there... 

And POOF I disappeared in a puff of logic.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 27, 2007)

This may be off topic because I don't know if we really went to the moon or not but I do know I have been mooned a few times


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope never went there, we just like spending billions of dollars on a space program to pull of the biggest practical joke in the history of the planet.
> 
> Or it could be we never went there because we don&#8217;t exist.
> 
> ...


 
And of course there is the problem that one could never reach the moon even if one tried.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> Do you believe the US or any other country landed on the Moon, and returned to Earth?



Yep.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_laser_ranging_experiment


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2007)

well all I know is when they landed we gpt to watch it on tv in the classroom and that was good enough for me and all of the other elementary kids no homework it was a great day for the school childern.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> well all I know is when they landed we gpt to watch it on tv in the classroom and that was good enough for me and all of the other elementary kids no homework it was a great day for the school childern.


 
There you go Terry that absolutely is undeniable proof! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really if you look at Xue Shengs last post *why* would we poor so much money into NASA if we never got any results out of it.

Also think of this *how could* you keep it a secret?  Wouldn't someone on the inside talk eventually?  People just love to tell secrets...

*Yes we landed on the moon.* It is true.  *Yep we did it*.  Plus it was really cool and any day that the kid's did not have to have homework and had a great day is a plus as well!


----------



## Stan (Apr 27, 2007)

If the Cold War was a big enough motivation for the U.S. to fake the moon landing, then don't you think it would be a big enough motivation for the USSR to expose the fake?  Is anyone saying that a bunch of amateurs on YouTube have discovered conclusive evidence for a fraud that  the KGB missed for two decades?

Now how plausable is that?

The biggest question here, already asked above, is WHY would the US fake a moon landing.


----------



## tellner (Apr 27, 2007)

Plus getting the microwave reflectors set up there by remote control. And the bits of lunar lander and so on which are visible from above with the best telescopes. And the difficulty of having that many people keep that big a secret. It would be easier to just build a rocket and fly to the moon than it would be to do all of that.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 27, 2007)

I've never seen any undeniable evidence that it wasn't faked.

But then, I've never seen any credible evidence that it was.

On the face, the statement that we did, in fact, go to the moon is more plausible than the idea that it was faked.  In absence of credible evidence to the contrary, I believe we went and came back.

Assuming the moon exists at all.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll take Buzz Aldrin's word for it, and fully support his right to punch anybody in the face who says otherwise.

If it was a hoax, why send more than one mission?  

24 people on the moon in 6 different landings.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2007)

Being an engineer I tend to take the study of science more seriously than the study of urban legends.   

Plus, I used to work for NASA on contract.  Got to be part of the ground crew that ran a scientific payload on shuttle mission STS-95, the one that brought John Glenn back in to space.  That has to be the best contract assingment I've ever had.


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 27, 2007)

the return journey is the hard part to understand. if they overshot the trajectory, wouldnt they have fallen off the edge? the earth being flat as we all know


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2007)

The problem with the moon landing stuff is that the government hasn't been entirely truthful about certain aspects of the missions.  There is a lot of evidence that indicates that the government tampered with photos and video of the events and that they altered some of the historical accounts or that they completely omitted certain things.

Does this mean that we did not land on the moon?  No.  It just means that the US government is engaging in the typical propaganda that every government on Earth engages in.  Unfortunately, this only encourages people who really have a gross distrust of the government.

Did we land on the moon?  Probably.  Could it have been faked?  Sure, but highly unlikely.  Are we being lied to?

All of the time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope never went there, we just like spending billions of dollars on a space program to pull of the biggest practical joke in the history of the planet.
> 
> Or it could be we never went there because we dont exist.
> 
> ...






Empty Hands said:


> Yep.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_laser_ranging_experiment




In the NASA Tech Briefs there were lots and lots of development for our current society. 

Plastics developed that ended up being used in heart pace makers

The first Modern Day Chip (* 4 Bit Processor *) but could not handle the radiation and the shielding "Cost" too much (* mass *). So they stayed with solid state technology . . . , . 

The Governement spent millions and billions on the programs. It would be nice to believe those who say they were there. To read the reporst of the experiments done with equipment on the moon and the one listed above as well. 

But it is not good beer drinking conversation. Any conspiracy is good for beer drinking conversation.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 27, 2007)

To me is the answer is simple - do we have the capability to do it?  Of course.  There is no doubt that we've launched many craft into space.  We have landed (unmanned) on Mars (unless that is a hoax too).  There is still STUFF up there.  If we can do it....why not?  It seems like a waste to fake it when we can just do it for real.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> In the NASA Tech Briefs there were lots and lots of development for our current society.
> 
> Plastics developed that ended up being used in heart pace makers
> 
> ...


 
But I haev already proved we didn't go and that we are not having this conversation because we don't exist :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Being an engineer I tend to take the study of science more seriously than the study of urban legends.
> 
> Plus, I used to work for NASA on contract. Got to be part of the ground crew that ran a scientific payload on shuttle mission STS-95, the one that brought John Glenn back in to space. That has to be the best contract assingment I've ever had.


So, you are part of the conspiracy. LOL
Sean


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> So, you are part of the conspiracy. LOL
> Sean



I like being in a position of power...LOL!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> But I haev already proved we didn't go and that we are not having this conversation because we don't exist :uhyeah:




I have that same discussion with religions and the existence of life. 

In many cases people will take lots of data points. If all data points are the same point or on the same line then you will ignore the one point that is not on the line. That point is considered an error. 

So, if there is no life on any other planets then we can ignore the one data point of "US" and say that no life exists in the universe.


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 28, 2007)

wWe were there, but the photos had to be retouched and several key facts about the moon landing were covered up to prevent the Russians from finding out the moon was actually made of cheese...


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

i myself belive that we did not. there is alot of proof that suggest it as well. like the waving flag how can a flag wave if there is no air?


----------



## The Master (May 13, 2007)

I had a flag once that let you bend it into flapping shapes. It had wires in it.
Maybe that's what they used?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 13, 2007)

While I was kid back then, the whole idea that all that video was done on a set...do any of you remember what 1960-1970 sci-fi movies looked like?

That lunar footage would be great special effects in todays movies. Somehow the idea that 1970's stage effects still look real today when Star Wars movies from the 70's look kitch now...I dont buy it.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 13, 2007)

Did we really go to the Moon?

Of course we did.  The skeptics and wackos can say what they like.  If we did not then there is a world-spanning conspiracy to hide the fact.  The Apollo flight and the landing were all monitored through tracking stations in Australia (I actually live quite close to one of them, Honeysuckle Creek).  It was the height of the Cold War and the Soviet Union has never suggested the landings were not real (they, in fact scrapped their own Lunar landing efforts shortly thereafter).

What mysterious purpose, do you suppose, has caused all these people to band together to pretend this achievement is real?  Is it possibly because it is real.  This should be the greatest achievement of the human race, but it has become a point of controversy as small-minded people try to attach themselves to it.  If not for short-sighted politicians is the '70s in the US much more would probably have been achieved.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 13, 2007)

this is an interesting video. about half way through they focus on an object on the surface of the moon. :ultracool


----------

